
Comparing Java and Scala’s Expressiveness - jemeshsu
http://pragprog.com/magazines/2012-03/comparing-java-and-scalas-expressiveness
======
dkhenry
Great example of expressiveness without descending down into some of the more
archaic aspects of the language. In fact I don't think I saw one Scala magic
symbol in the entire program. In fact aside from the groupBy and sliding
calls, which may require a trip to the scaladocs, there is nothing in here
that a programmer couldn't read and understand simple from the syntax.

